# Trichomes still clear



## ifsixwasnin9 (Aug 2, 2012)

1. Two plants (different indoor strains, Indica/Sativa hybrids) still clear  trichomes after 9-10 weeks flowering. 
2. One autoflower still clear  trichomes after 120 days flowering! Waiting for them to turn milky color!  (Tested sample last week. Nothing.)

(Same thing happened on my last grow and I gave up after 10-11 weeks and  produced no high). 

Plants are in good health (all leaves still green, no loss of any leaves)  and enough HPS light and ventilation. Don't know why this is happening!  (12/12 lighting, 16/8 lighting from start (autoflower only), feed every 7-10 days with high phosphorus 10-52-10 flower ood.)


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 2, 2012)

What strains are they? What sort of medium are you using to grow them in? i.e. soil type and whatnot...

u don't happen to have an piccys do ya?


----------



## D3 (Aug 2, 2012)

What nutrients are you Using.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 2, 2012)

an auto that is 120 days flower....:stoned:


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Aug 2, 2012)

Right now I have a room doing the same thing.  About 15 plants all just sitting there looking like they are 2 weeks from finishing; just as they looked about 3-4 weeks ago.  For us it was the heat - the soaring temps have kept it over 95 degrees F almost every day.  We put in emergency air conditioning about 1 week ago and now the plants appear to be finishing.

What are the temps in the room?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 2, 2012)

Many strains take longer than 9-10 weeks to finish.  Many things can contribute to flowering taking longer than normal--inadequate lighting, inadequate ventilation, high temps, low temps, wrong food, light leaks, etc, etc.


----------



## ifsixwasnin9 (Aug 2, 2012)

Hawaiian Snow (5 ft), Acapulco Gold (4 ft), Green-o-matic (autoflower)
All pistils are brown, haven't lost any fan leaves or others. Last 3 weeks first two plants developed trichomes and buds starting to swell. Autoflower has been fully mature for at least 6 weeks.

- Started with organic mixture: manure, topsoil, perlite, sand. 
- Along the way I added some chicken manure then some bone meal when flowering started. 
- Flushed plants once in June when growth was slow. Continued bone meal then switched over to flowering food w/micronutrients 3 wks ago. 
- Once/mth I might add some garden lime (and Mg) to keep pH level. 
- Room is pretty much temp/humidity controlled (average 75 deg during day). 
- During bad humid periods in early July place got a little hotter/humid.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 2, 2012)

Well, checking both those strains online, it looks like both of them are 11 weeks strains.  And....as we all know, the breeder's estimates can be optimistic by a couple of weeks.  With these strains, I wouldn't be surprised to see them go 13 or 14 weeks.

Also curious why you did not start flowering nutes until you were 6-7 weeks into 12/12?  If their vegging food had too much N, it can retard flowering.


----------



## D3 (Aug 2, 2012)

I have grown barneys farm alcapulco gold.  It took a long tIme for them to fInIsh but I had some bIg fat buds.  I think mine took 11 to 12 weeks.  Sativa  generally take longer to finish. Patients frIend and you're gonna love that alcapulco gold.


----------

